# Follow up and post op



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey all

Had a good follow up with the surgeon. Cells were precancerous, but nothing had spread, so they feel that no further treatment will be required other than the thyroid meds! My thyroid, however, was HUGE!! He said that my left lobe was 28 grams and my right lobe was 38 grams! EEK!

Also, while there, I asked my surgeon about my neck swelling. He didn't seem concerned about it, but I swear I look like a bull frog right now with my puffed up neck! Anyone have the same issue, and anyone have advice? With my horse voice and puffed neck, I swear I am about to rib-bit!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to hear the good news!

How many grams does the average lobe weigh?

Sorry, no advice on the puffy neck. Ribbit...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lovebunnyAL said:


> Hey all
> 
> Had a good follow up with the surgeon. Cells were precancerous, but nothing had spread, so they feel that no further treatment will be required other than the thyroid meds! My thyroid, however, was HUGE!! He said that my left lobe was 28 grams and my right lobe was 38 grams! EEK!
> 
> Also, while there, I asked my surgeon about my neck swelling. He didn't seem concerned about it, but I swear I look like a bull frog right now with my puffed up neck! Anyone have the same issue, and anyone have advice? With my horse voice and puffed neck, I swear I am about to rib-bit!!


Bless your heart! I am so so glad that nothing spread and that huge huge thyroid is now in netherland!!

Have you been icing down that neck? Are you pampering yourself to the max? This is the time for it. Baby yourself.

I have not had the experience of a swollen neck post surgery but I am sure others will be along.


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

My neck was swollen for about a week and I only had right lobe out. I am happy to have a normal size neck again. Glad also u got that thyroid out, whew I bet u already r feeling better, mentally just knowing it's gone. Take care of yourself....lots of rest ieain meds & sleeeeeeeeep.


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Should read pain meds dang iPhone/tiny keyboard.


----------



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Octavia said:


> How many grams does the average lobe weigh?


My doctor told me that one lobe usually weighs between 8 to 10 grams. However, I have seen it also reported that the total thyroid weighs an average of 20 grams....either way, mine was WAY too large!


----------



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

thornvhu said:


> My neck was swollen for about a week and I only had right lobe out. I am happy to have a normal size neck again. Glad also u got that thyroid out, whew I bet u already r feeling better, mentally just knowing it's gone. Take care of yourself....lots of rest ieain meds & sleeeeeeeeep.


Yes! I am feeling much better.  I have my tired moments, but I seem to have more energy now than before the surgery. I am taking it easy, though at times I feel like I am being too lazy! I will be just glad when my neck is a normal size.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ice and Ibruprphin should help with the inflammation and swelling.

If you develop a fever go immediately to your doctor.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

lovebunnyAL said:


> My doctor told me that one lobe usually weighs between 8 to 10 grams. However, I have seen it also reported that the total thyroid weighs an average of 20 grams....either way, mine was WAY too large!


That definitely puts it in perspective!


----------

